# Is 25 too old to be wearing miniskirts??



## jessica9 (Dec 21, 2005)

Just want some honest opinions about this. Do you think at 25 you are too old to be wearing certain things? I am tall and have long legs, and used to always wear miniskirts (in a fashionable way). I've noticed I've slowly weaned away from my shorter skirts and now wear longer ones or just jeans. Am I just being crazy, or is there something to it you think?


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Dec 21, 2005)

not at all. Look at Tina Turner, she looks terrific in miniskirts and always has. If you want to make them office-appropriate, just pair them with tights.


----------



## anne7 (Dec 21, 2005)

What length do you consider a miniskirt? Mid thigh or higher? I think minis look cute with sweaters or blouses so it isn't revealing on top since you are showing a lot of leg. I think the showing skin part is where a lot of skimpy skirts start to look a bit trashy when paired with a little tank top or something (at least for day lol:icon_chee ) JMO, though.


----------



## Cirean (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm 33 and still wear short skirts but nothing "micro". Wear what makes you feel good, especially if you're 25.


----------



## clairey (Dec 21, 2005)

I know exactly what you mean Jessica, I've been kinda wondering the same myself! I still tend to wear minis when I'm somewhere hot (during the day, with flipflops usually) but don't really at home.

I agree though, I think they still look good so long as your top isn't flesh-revealing as well. They say that to be classy, the rule is "legs or boobs, but not both!"

:icon_chee


----------



## Lil_Claude (Dec 21, 2005)

I know 40ish year old women that wear mini skirts. As long as you look good who cares.


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 21, 2005)

My mom is 45 she wears minis and looks great,there is a way to wear it without looking like a hooker.I think you should wear what you like and makes you feel good


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 21, 2005)

totally agree


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 21, 2005)

I believe that you are coming into your own. Meaning that you are developing your own sense of style. Wear whatever makes you comfortable.


----------



## mintesa (Dec 21, 2005)

I agree with everybody else. As long as you look good in it, age doesn't matter at all. As long as it suits you, and as long as you are happy with it and feel comfy and like yourself.:icon_chee


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 22, 2005)

Its all about whatever you feel comfortable in. I know as I get older I have gotten a little more conservative and theres nothing wrong with being like that. Its just means your growing up and may be viewing yourself a little differently  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LipglossQueen (Dec 22, 2005)

I don't think it's too old, if you've got it, flaunt...as long as you feel comfortable who cares what others say!


----------



## Somegirl (Dec 22, 2005)

I agree with the answer NO!!!! I'm not 25 yet, but I will still be wearing mini skirts when I am. I strongly believe that you should wear whatever makes you happy.


----------



## sweetface18 (Dec 22, 2005)

i don't know what you mean by mini but i think no matter how old you are, your booty shouldn't be hanging out if you bend over.


----------



## mac-whore (Dec 22, 2005)

i think it's perfectly fine. age is not the issue. it's whether or not you feel comfortable and if the style is appropriate for your body type. alot of these stars are well into their 20's and 30's.. for example, j-lo.. whom i believe is 34, mariah carey, etc.. who all wear pretty revealing clothing, even mini skirts and look great in them.


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 22, 2005)

If it is not underwear length and your legs look better than mine, then wear it! I dont appreciate the peep show when girls bend over and show me their thongs. I am not fat, but no one needs to see my jiggle and cellulite, heehee.


----------



## canelita (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm 24 and I don't but is a preference, I don't feel comfortable with minis, but then I'm extremely body conscious.

I think no matter how old you are the important thing that you respect yourself and feel sexy in your own skin.


----------



## SweetKisses (Dec 22, 2005)

I don't think the criteria for wearing miniskirts is age, but how comfortable you look and feel in them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 22, 2005)

Well if you are 90 I dont think it would look so good, lol.


----------



## Loana (Dec 22, 2005)

Mini Skirt power!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mini skirts look good, specially with tights. Don't be ashamed, specially if you're 25!


----------



## bunni (Dec 22, 2005)

if you are wearing it tastefully then not at all!!! As long as your butt cheeks aren't peeking out, before you bend over :icon_chee


----------



## Maja (Dec 22, 2005)

If you feel good and comfortable wearing them, than wear them. I'm 25 and all I wear in summer are minis. Not micro minis but tasteful.


----------



## SweetKisses (Dec 22, 2005)

LOL, it _would_ take guts to wear one at 90!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do agree with Samantha that Tina Turner can totally pull off the miniskirt and isn't she like 65? You go girl!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chipzahoy (Dec 23, 2005)

Mini skirts are so cute.. especially during hotter months. And they are way more flattering than wearing shorts of the same length!


----------



## urbanangel (Dec 31, 2005)

I say NO WAY. If you like to wear mini skirts and you feel good in them, then by all means you should wear them.


----------



## Nicolet (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm 37 and I "mini" skirts. Either with tights and boots in the winter, or bare legs with flip-flops or sandals in the summer. Nothing where my booty is hanging out, ya know.


----------



## Miffy (Jan 2, 2006)

I agree with everyone else: If it looks good and it doesn't give the impression of some hooker, go for it. And hey, I think 25 is still really young!


----------



## coconut_cutie (Jan 3, 2006)

I can't believe i'm reading this thread!! 25 is not too old to wear anything! 25 is like the perfect age to wear anything and everything!

Some of the most beautiful women are in their thirties, Jennifer Lopez, Halle Berry, etc, do you see them hiding away from mini skirts??

As long as you got it, keep flaunting it!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 3, 2006)

I am 28 and I like to wear skirs that are some inches above the knee. I dont like mini micro skirts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Jan 3, 2006)

IMO, as long as you feel good and look good wearing it, then go for it!


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 3, 2006)

25 is still so young!

and if you feel confortable in it. why not?


----------



## Becka (Jan 6, 2006)

You should wear WHATEVER you like !!!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jan 6, 2006)

in my opinion over 29 or 30 would be a little _too old_.

but at any age any woman can wear skirts, along with aging~just wear a longer lenght. ^^


----------



## tann (Jan 8, 2006)

I see the fashion trends as well. but, a mini skirt is classic for the summer with some K Swiss &amp; a cute tee. But i'll also where it with some heels with a not slutty shirt. I heard not to wear one over 35, but as long as your leg skin isn't hanging, or have cellulite, it should be cool.


----------



## looooch (Jan 8, 2006)

you are still young!! plus i think that it looks more sophisticated when you are older and wearing them because you are more mature to make it look tasteful instead of trashy:icon_wink

But it's all up to you in the end. If you put them on and wonder why you are wearing them and just feel weird, it will show and that doesn't look so good


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 8, 2006)

I don't think 25 is too old. You should wear what you like. I wish I could wear short skirts, but I have an ugly scar on my knee.


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 8, 2006)

i agree withe everyone else, 25 is NOT too old at all! if you dont want to wear them nowadays though, thats perfectly normal too, we all change our styles occasionally. i wish i could wear minis, i love them with tights and boots but my legs are too fat to pull them, off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 8, 2006)

Jessica9, just remember that age ain't nothing but a number. You are as old as you feel. Regardless, of what anyone might think, it's up to you! If you feel comfortable in it, then flaunt it then. Remember, to never let age get in the way of holding you back. Work the skirt, and let everyone know that you still got it going on............you go girl.:clap


----------



## charish (Jan 10, 2006)

i think as long as your confident and can pull it off go for it. i'm 26 and you better believe i'm going to when i find a new one and have somewhere to go. plus i just had my 2nd baby last year so i'm ready to show some leg again.


----------



## Midori (Jan 17, 2006)

How can you be having angst about age and clothes at 25? As long as you are on this earth do what makes you feel good as long as it doesn't harm other people, and enjoy every last minute until it's time for the big sleep! Beyond keeping you warm, clothes are about self expression, not living up to the expectations of others. Apart from in the workplace of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Having said that I think lots of women have legs suitable for minis well into their 40s.


----------



## monniej (Jan 17, 2006)

at 25 wear exactly what you want and enjoy!:clap


----------



## monniej (Jan 17, 2006)

well said midori and btw welcome to mut. i'm monnie from michigan, usa.


----------



## Midori (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Monnie. Thanks for the welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rjayne74 (Jan 18, 2006)

Wear _whatever_ makes you feel good.


----------



## jessica9 (Jan 18, 2006)

thanks for the words of encouragement ladies! i think i totally agree with you now. i just moved to nyc and see lots of really fashionably dressed, AWESOME older women wearing whatever the hell they want! it's a real inspiration!


----------



## man (Jan 22, 2006)

no but i think it depends on how you look and how comfortable you feel in it? As long you feel ok then sure why not go for it!


----------



## girl_geek (Jan 22, 2006)

Call me conservative, but I've never worn mini skirts, I've never thought they were appropriate for me! My favorite skirts hit right at the top of my knee -- long enough to be appropriate for any occasion, but short enough to still show some leg!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But I always feel sexiest in a great pair of jeans and some high-heeled boots anyway.... I'm more of the persuasion that you don't have to show everything to be sexy, I want to leave a little something to the imagination  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cherripi (Feb 4, 2006)

As long as you look good in them, why not?! You're so lucky to be tall and have long legs, show them off!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tesia (Feb 5, 2006)

not at all !! If you have a nice body n feel comfortable wearin it..u should def wear them


----------



## Never2muchMU (Feb 5, 2006)

Very well said.... I 2nd that!!:clap


----------



## Summer (Feb 7, 2006)

I couldn't of said it better! Age is just a number anyway!!


----------



## Ley (Feb 7, 2006)

It's more about _how _you wear it as opposed to age. Like the difference between a flattering tailored mini teamed with a good pair of stockings is preferable to most people than, say, a short denim mini with bare legs on an older woman.

tbh I think it's these small things that make more difference.


----------



## Blue15 (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't think wearing a mini skirt has anything to do with age. I'm in my 30's and if I chose to wear a mini skirt that's my decision. Remember, age isn't nothing but a number.


----------



## Lia (Feb 19, 2006)

If your legs are beautiful and the miniskirt isn't too short that it would show the "cheeks of your bums" (it's said sometimes here - just translated to english - funny) so you can go for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Feb 19, 2006)

I say if you got it then flaunt it:icon_chee :icon_chee :icon_chee


----------

